# thoughts on flow boa focus boots?



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a pair of flow eclipse boa's.
I got it in like, 08 I think, but I did not like them at all
They aren't very stiff in the toes. Actually, they aren't stiff at ALL in the toes. 
The boot would actually cave in where my toes were, so trying to carve with those bad boys was a difficult thing to do
Not to mention, the cables and stuff wore off soooo quick.
I personally don't recommend boa's.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Currently riding on a pair of BOA focus Celsius boots. 

Not sure about the toe part mentioned above. Sounds like the wrong fitting boot, as the lower focus section tightens the same area as laces would. Anyway, I find the closure to be rock solid. The boots are comfortable. The system works for sure. The biggest thing is getting the boot that fits your needs and more importantly your foot. If it doesn't fit, I don't care what kind of closure you have, it'll suck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

My boot fit me perfectly, they were comfortable as well. It might just be the old model's that are shitty. Cuz my snowboard supervisor also rocks a pair of boa's and his boots are the same dillio as my boa's.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Im riding Vans Aura with Focus Boas soo fast and comfortable. I love how secure my feet feel in them and its really easy to tighten or loosen on the hill. 

I have a question though, when the boas recoil, do you guys have a little slack in them? mine doesnt seem to recoil all the way and its a little loose.


----------

